# HAIKOU | Haikou Center | 288m | 60 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.dongfangdingsheng.com/news.asp?newsid=324
http://qxwkq.com/xinjiapojinshaduchang/20131218/87.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大道轮回


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That looks pretty good. Almost supertall also.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

probably 288m to the top of the spires/antennas. hope it is to the roof though.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*03.04.2015*
By 大道轮回








A sad and lonely viewhno:


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

New renders + update. Seems to be still on hold but a bit of progress



























02.01.16 gaoloumi / 南子


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## heka mäki (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks very good, judging from the renders.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

skyask1900


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 喝汽水的胖子 * Sip the fat man*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by skyask1900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-10 by skyask1900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-21 by skyask1900


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by yi无所有60


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 24562340来了


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-26 by X2000


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-20 by qweeee1900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-06 by shenyang100


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by shenyang100

*2019.07.20*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chinese version of Naberezhnaya tower








Naberezhnaya Tower - Wikipedia


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Posted on May 4 by kobe503 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The tall building in the back:








海南海口滨海大道商务区夜景 by ysyyg on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 22:*








海口·傍晚时分 by 遇见 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 17:*


redcode said:


> 金色椰城 by 路上 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 知行合一 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan , @zwamborn, @kenamour, please, updates


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan , @zwamborn, @kenamour, please, updates


the project is on hold


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

by 喝汽水的胖子 2022-7-27















海口世贸大厦|288米|55层|封顶···更新至2022.7.27 - 第80页 - 海南 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@gao7, @Munwon, is it already disholded?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-09 by shenyang100


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 22:*








海滩·世贸大厦·维纳斯带 by JIA✨ on 500px.com


----------

